# Grand California Models



## tomandrobin (Apr 10, 2008)

The model rooms for the Grand Californian Villas at the Disneyland sales center will open just in time for Memorial Day weekend.  On May 23rd - 26th, DVC will host special preview sessions exclusively for existing members.  Invitations are being prepared now and will soon be sent to members living in the Southern California area.   The proposed “Founding Member” sales program will allow existing members who initially purchased through the California sales center an exclusive two week period to purchase up to 160 points at the Grand Californian.  


After this exclusive period sales will then be opened-up to other members as well as the general public.  It is not yet clear if existing members will have priority over the general public, or sales will be open to all interested parties once the founding member priority period has ended. 

Some have speculated that the policy was created to bolster traffic at the Disneyland sales center.  It has been suggested that the announcement of a new DVC property in California would cause a lag as west coast buyers wait for the Grand Californian Villas to go on sale.   

With the news that only 50 two bedroom “equivalent” units will be built at the Grand Californian, many members fear that all available points for this property will sell out within weeks.  Disney sources remain confident that there will still be points available to existing members once sales are open to them.  

Approximately 600,000 points at the Grand Californian will be available for sale beginning in the spring of 2009. That's 3750 new 160 point contracts!


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Apr 10, 2008)

Any news when these models will be up in Orlando?


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe I should plan a road trip just to see it  No, must resist!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 10, 2008)

I plan on adding-on.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 10, 2008)

We will definitely find a way to add on enough for 3-4 nights in a 2 bedroom villa.  Does anyone have any floor plans? Any guesses as to what it will cost in points...do you think it will be more than BCV per night?

Does Disney usually offer any kind of incentive for buyers for something like this, where the waitings lists are long already... ?


----------



## SDKath (Apr 11, 2008)

One correction to this great news -- we have 2 months to purchase, not 2 weeks.  Then it will be open to the rest of the DVC membership.

That 2 month period is in our contract.  

Katherine


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 11, 2008)

SDKath said:


> One correction to this great news -- we have 2 months to purchase, not 2 weeks.  Then it will be open to the rest of the DVC membership.
> 
> That 2 month period is in our contract.
> 
> Katherine



Can you get your "online friends" in on the action?


----------



## Denise L (Apr 11, 2008)

SDKath said:


> One correction to this great news -- we have 2 months to purchase, not 2 weeks.  Then it will be open to the rest of the DVC membership.
> 
> That 2 month period is in our contract.



Katherine, are they still estimating Spring 2009 for sales to you guys, or earlier?


----------



## SDKath (Apr 11, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Katherine, are they still estimating Spring 2009 for sales to you guys, or earlier?



They say Spring 2009 but I have also heard late 2008.  I think with the models being open in May, why would they want to make everyone wait another 9 months to buy?  They are creating a lot of buzz and excitement (it's working for me  ) and it would be silly to make everyone wait that long.  So my personal guess is that it will be this Fall.  As a matter of fact, when I called my guide about 2 months ago, she said the Fall (at the earliest).

The official word is 2009 Spring.  

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Apr 11, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Can you get your "online friends" in on the action?



I'd love to but others beat you to the punch.  All the points are spoken for.    But here is what I would advise.  PM me for my guide's name at Disneyland and get on the "wait list" which is still unofficial but better than nothing.  You have a much better chance of getting in that way than just hoping it won't sell out.  I know 4000 contracts sound like a lot but it really isn't when you think about this being the ONLY West Coast Disney TS and the only TS that will be built on site at DL!  And the Grand CA is a gorgeous hotel so the units for the TS will be lovely too.  

Katherine


----------

